# JD 535 making small bales



## cliffswan (Sep 23, 2013)

Have been baling haylage with a 535 baler and having poblems getting consistant sized bales. I usually make 6ft dry hay bales but wanted 56inch bales for haylage.in order to keep the weight down..After a lot of trial and error finally got it to make smaller bates but suddenly the tying mechanism started tripping early giving me 30 inch bales. I have moved the bale size adjustment knob as far

forward to maximum bale size position but still get 30" bales. Have gone through troubleshooting routinne in manual to no effect. The step to check drive pump latch adjustment indicates it is out of spec but the manual does not tell you how to adjust it properly. Anyone else have this problem and if so how did you solve it? The solid yellow light and buzzer come on when the tie arms start moving and the twine goesa on properly but I end up with a small bale. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Its been a while since I had a 535. Refresh my memory ... The monitor doesn't determine the size? If it is mechanical something is slipping.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

check on right side the tie pump and all moving parts need 5 springs ..check here to see

Catalog: *2275* | Grid: *0* | Section: | Page: *64 *

Catalog Name:

*435 and 535 Round Balers*

Page Name:

*TWINE PUMP*

Direction of Travel:


----------



## cliffswan (Sep 23, 2013)

All 5 springs present and intact. As best as I can tell all roll pins and pivot points are normal. The arm attached to the rod that operates the bale size adjustment slider which in turn operates part #43 is functioning. (I believe that is called the tension arm which is connected to the twine trip rod). I have noticed hairpinning of hay between the scraper and the rear roller. Could this cause enough drag that it increases tension on the belts to the point that the tension arm triggers tripping? I do not understand exactly how the tensioning system works. Tension from drag or tension from an enlarging bale would have the same effect???


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hook number #45 is not latching when you shut the tailgate,we used to put antisieze on it and it would go to working


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the 530 baler. After about the first dozen or so bales I rolled it started that same thing, A mechanic spent about 1 1/2 hours with it & couldn't figure it out. I finally sat down with the parts breakdown (I think the same 1 cannonball posted) & if I remember right, found the "spring pin" (#22) holding part #43 on the rod #45 had sheared. I replaced it & was back in service, but it wasn't long it sheared again, & all I had was a fence staple to repair & finish baling. That staple is still there, & shows no sign of sheering.

Oh yea, before the staple I tried a nail, but it was a little small, which left too much play. Make sure it's tight.


----------

